
China Makes Socialist Students Disappear - joelx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/if-i-disappear-chinese-students-make-farewell-messages-amid-crackdowns-over-labor-activism-/2019/05/25/6fc949c0-727d-11e9-9331-30bc5836f48e_story.html
======
Cypher
Going to be the same with assange... it's sad when governments make people
disappear :(

